# Punch Lodge - Surrey - April 2017



## Gromr (Apr 24, 2017)

I've been doing the UE thing for a couple years now, and have learnt what to expect when I stumble upon a new location. This Lodge however was a very nice surprise from what I expected to be nothing special.

Be warned this is going to be a picture heavy one.


*History*

I'm being purposefully vague as this place needs protecting from the cretins that unfortunately will take joy in ruining such a delightful property. 

'Punch Lodge' as I'm calling it, was used by a large business as a management training facility. It had accommodation for the people attending the training courses, presumably running for several days or weeks at a time.

The Lodge has roughly 20 rooms for accommodation, as well as lounge, bar and dining room areas. 
It also has a lovely round shed, swimming pool and a tennis court. 

It was used from at least 1980 and closed down in around 2007.

I'm still trying to find more information about it, and I'll add any new information I find as an edit here.


*The Explore*

So like many of my finds, this was a Google Maps spot that I decided to go check out on the off chance. Normally with these things its a gamble as it's either been converted, knocked down, sealed up or was never derelict at all. I had a good feeling about this one though.

As I approached it I could see a building over the fence, and what looked like a couple broken window panes.

Carefully wandering down the overgrown path, I was presented with a big messy courtyard and the front of the lodge. There was a couple fire extinguishers chucked on the ground, the usual sign that kids had been in messing around.

Access was simply an open door, so an excellent start already. 

Exploring from room to room, I was flabbergasted what I was seeing, the house was pristine! 

It almost was too good, I was expecting for an alarm to go off at any moment and the fuzz to show up.

The house has 2 floors plus a 2nd floor loft conversion (with roof access too!). 
To my surprise the power was still on. Many of the lights still worked. 

A good amount of the rooms were filled full of crap, almost as if they were using it as storage.

I found a few offices with lots of paperwork left. It was mostly tax returns and business related documents. Obviously the house was used to run a business from, but there was quite a few different business names to the address. However now that I know it was used for business and management training it makes a little more sense.

I headed outside to explore the surrounding land. After fighting through brambles and trees I found a very full up swimming pool and the tennis court.

I did a bit of research once I got home and found that there were numerous businesses that still had this address as its registered office. I don't have a very good knowledge of the inner works of running a business, but to have a registered office as the address of derelict property seems a bit naughty to me.

Once again I expect the business experts to appear in the thread just like all the electricians did for the Hayward's Heath Bungalow and correct me 



*Photos*

*Externals*


This is the main courtyard area. You can see piles of rubbish and fire extinguishers that have been chucked about.



















*Internals*

The main lobby area was pristine. 











This is the main door and porch area.






The lounge area.





















The bar area used as storage for furniture. 











The dinning room






The kitchen with everything left untouched once again.











The downstairs office with lots of paperwork still left.











Lots of silverware stuffed into a case?!






This looks like it was used as a training room






Upstairs.






The long corridor with lots of bedrooms.






A few of the rooms looked like they were being renovated. 






A few were being used for storage. Most had the same bright orange curtains. 
















Bit of Sangria anyone?






Another office type area, except I spotted something interesting in here.
A CCTV monitor that was in standby mode. I hit the power button and all 4 cameras had VIDEO LOSS, so either they weren't set up properly or someone has disconnected them. 











The top floor consisted of a big bedroom with en-suite bathroom.






Adding to the fun, there was roof access from one of the windows!













*Outside area*

By the corner of the house was a round shed that had a fantastic ceiling.






The woodlands behind the house is very overgrown and it was a struggle to fight through the foliage to find anything.











Found the swimming pool! Almost stepping right in as rain water had filled it to ground level. 






The tennis court.







*Thanks for reading.*


----------



## smiler (Apr 24, 2017)

Great find Grom, lovely set of pics, the rooftop shots of the chimneys were my favorites, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## smokeycow (Apr 24, 2017)

Great to see such a place in splendid condition, thanks for another top report


----------



## jsp77 (Apr 24, 2017)

very nice find, loads to here and surprised at how clean it is, thanks for sharing Gromr


----------



## DiggerDen (Apr 24, 2017)

An amazing find Gromr.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 25, 2017)

That's a lovely house. It looks like there is work in progress, someone is renovating the upper parts of the house. In some of the rooms I spotted one billiard ball in each room, but did not find a billiard table. It would be interesting to find out the history of this house as in; when it was built and who lived there. There is a website which can tell you how much the property is worth and the previous owners but to gain access for this information the website asks for a username, password and credits. It is Search for People, Businesses and Places - 192.com I use it myself just to be nosy. A good find I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Safe Breaker (Apr 25, 2017)

Excellent pics...


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 25, 2017)

Very nice mate.like that lots.that ceiling is lovely


----------



## kcon4 (Apr 25, 2017)

some great shots, especially the fisheye ones!


----------



## Brewtal (Apr 25, 2017)

Such a good find mate, and great pics as always. Can't wait until I'm all healed up so I can have a look at this place.


----------



## Gromr (Apr 28, 2017)

Returned here today with a friend. Found lots of letters in the letter box from Companies House addressed to the various business's still registered here. Looked like scary warning letters too. The plot thickens.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 29, 2017)

Gromr123 said:


> Returned here today with a friend. Found lots of letters in the letter box from Companies House addressed to the various business's still registered here. Looked like scary warning letters too. The plot thickens.



I think you could find this is/was the centre of quite a common business mal-practise - setting up new registered companies which seem completely disconnected but have the same principle hidden director, then moving cash and assets around and milking off the cash and assets etc, as and when - the big original Company who set the training centre up probably were not even aware. Whilst many legitimate concerns may/can use a central City address as their registered office, a more hidden or out of the way place does tend to start the 'fraudulent set up' bell ringing. There again it might just be some unfortunate individuals who fell on hard times, but something seems rather 'iffy'.


----------



## Rubex (Apr 29, 2017)

Wow, what an amazing place! So much left behind.. Nice pics Gromr


----------



## telforc1 (Jun 23, 2017)

Gromr, would like to be shown around this place for my art project. My number is 07540287609, contact me ASAP!


----------



## brickworx (Jun 23, 2017)

Wow, very nice....great photos and an excellent find. Ty!


----------



## sureshank (Oct 2, 2017)

great find mate and you photographed it very well


----------



## Snailsford (Oct 2, 2017)

awesome find and some wicked photography! Those orange curtains are something else, they let so much light through!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 2, 2017)

Yes excellent place nice find!


----------



## Gromr (Oct 2, 2017)

Sadly its pretty trashed now. Most of its been boarded up now too. Shame as it was so clean once :/


----------



## TayTaySwifty (Oct 8, 2017)

Wouldn't want to run into that pool at night!


----------

